# Should I Need more Leader.



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

It's been about a month and a half since I last went out for a fish, Afterward I just chucked both spools of my FC Rock flouro into the 8" hatch and went home. They were floating in about 10cm of water and I have only just remembered where they were. I remember reading somewhere that mono absorbs water and in turn weakens it; is this the same deal with flouro? I jerk tested some 8lb and it seemed alright but I dont want to risk losing a good fish.
What are your thoughts?

Cheers,
RR


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I reckon they'd be fine but if you're not sure, test them with scales or a few bags of flour.


----------



## proctor (Feb 6, 2011)

10cm of water? i'd be checking your kayak for a hole first.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

proctor said:


> 10cm of water? i'd be checking your kayak for a hole first.


Ah its was just the 8" hatch between my legs. Its a bucket style arangment, i usually keep my stuff in there and get a bit of splash over the side when its open.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

The water will not affect the breaking strain of the line unless it has beren in the sun the whole time.
Personally I gave up on FC Rock years ago and now use only Nitlon DFC.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jack

If you're using 8 lb leader on spanyids, good luck. :shock:

trev


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Jack
> 
> If you're using 8 lb leader on spanyids, good luck. :shock:
> 
> trev


 haha Nah, I was chasing flathead that day.


----------

